# Free Promotion At ReadingDeals.com In Exchange for Feedback



## smanaher (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey All,

As ReadingDeals has grown we are seeking to better understand the results that Free promotions are having for authors.

Therefore, I'm looking for 27 authors who are willing to submit their book through ReadingDeals.com at no cost to you. In exchange for this free opportunity we would ask you to share the results from your FREE book promotion.

Specifically, we're looking for those running a free book promotion, because we are unable to tag our Amazon affiliate code on these books without it breaking the 20,000 / 80% rule.

We are limiting this to the first 27 that respond. We are looking for just about all genre types, but will limit it per genre. Please note we also have guidelines your book must pass: http://readingdeals.com/editorial-guidelines

*Genre's*
Childrens & Middle Grade (1 spots left)
Kate And Holly: The Beginning - By: Maggie Dana - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PV5XMLS/ - Promoting 10/25

Contemporary Fiction (2 spots left)
Finding Margo - By Susanne O'Leary - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0037UY6BO - Promoting 11/3
*Author's Reported Results: 800 Downloads*

Cooking & Recipes (2 spots left)

Mysteries, Thrillers & Suspense (2 spots left)
Dinosaur Lake - By: Kathryn Meyer Griffith - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00943P0JK/ - Promoting 10/22
The Deadly Real Estate Affair - By: K.M. Morgan - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00S5JROJ8/ - Promoting 10/28

Nonfiction & How-To (2 spots left)

Religious & Inspirational (1 spots left)
Uncle Bob's Red Flannel Bible Camp - From Eden To The Ark - By: Steve Vernon - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IQYT45Y/ - Promoting 11/2

Romance (2 spots left) 
Bells On Her Toes - By ReGina Welling - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MG5IQGW/ - Promoting 10/29
*Author's Reported Results: 1,400 Downloads & 15 Sales (day after promo)*

Chez Stinky - By: Susan C. Daffron - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E40H4JC/ -Promoting 11/4

Sci-Fi & Fantasy (1 spots left) 
Mutation Z: The Ebola Zombies - By: Marilyn Peake - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NNWXKQS/ - Promoting 10/31
*Author's Reported Results: 265 Downloads, 7 sales - "This is a great service!"*

Conquest: A Free Space Opera Thriller - By Dhayaa Anbajagane - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HV4Y3VK/ - Promoting 11/2
Surviving The Evacuation, Book 1: London - By: Frank Tayell - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FGV3X7A - Promoting 11/3
*Author's Reported Results: 160 downloads*

Teen & Young Adult (1 spots left) 
Sound of Sirens by Jen Minkman - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PEN2XI0/ - Promoting 11/11
Kasey Screws Up The World: A Young Adult Novel - By Rachel Shane - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B013F4ER6U - Promoting 11/1
*Author's Reported Results: 556 Downloads & 11 Sales*

The Madmen's City - By Cady Vance - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00T0N57QK/ - Promoting 10/30
*Author's Reported Results: 572 Downloads, 6 sales & 2 email signups.*

Interested? Let me know via comments below or email: [email protected] Include your book link or ASIN, preferred start date and length of free promotion.

Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## rshane (Aug 8, 2015)

Thank you so much for including KASEY SCREWS UP THE WORLD in this experiment! I'm very excited to participate.


----------



## smanaher (Dec 2, 2013)

You are welcome Rachel and I appreciate you being part of it!


----------



## ufwriter (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm interested! I'm running a free promo on The Madmen's City later this month, which could go under Thrillers & Suspense or Teen & YA. Dates are flexible, though 10/30 would be preferred. Thanks!


----------



## smanaher (Dec 2, 2013)

How many days are you planning on running your free promotion Cady?


----------



## ufwriter (Jan 12, 2015)

smanaher said:


> How many days are you planning on running your free promotion Cady?


3 days.


----------



## smanaher (Dec 2, 2013)

Ok, booked it.  Thanks for being part of this!


----------



## ufwriter (Jan 12, 2015)

smanaher said:


> Ok, booked it. Thanks for being part of this!


Great, thanks so much! Looking forward to it.


----------



## Thisiswhywecan&#039;thavenicethings (May 3, 2013)

Emailed and got all set up for promo at the end of the month!  Thanks!


----------



## smanaher (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks ReGina! Looking forward to seeing what happens...


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

Mine is a perma free in the romance genre. No particular date, but would like it before mid-november.

Finding Margo: http://www.amazon.com/Finding-Margo-Contemporary-Romance-France-ebook/dp/B0037UY6BO/ref=sr_1_8?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1445454713&sr=1-8&keywords=susanne+o%27leary


----------



## smanaher (Dec 2, 2013)

Susanne, for your perma free book what is the typical retail price you would charge? We like to show a reduction in price for our readers. Also, I'll pick a 5 day window before mid-November as you are asking.


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

smanaher said:


> Susanne, for your perma free book what is the typical retail price you would charge? We like to show a reduction in price for our readers. Also, I'll pick a 5 day window before mid-November as you are asking.


It was priced at $2.99 before it went free. Thank you for the feature!


----------



## Dhayaa Anbajagane (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks for picking up my book!
Excited to see the results!


----------



## smanaher (Dec 2, 2013)

All set Suzaane & Dhayaa, thanks!


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

Brilliant! Thank you. The book is available in all e-book stores. I'll post results also on Facebook and my own writers' forum.


----------



## TheBehrg (Sep 18, 2015)

I have a perma-free thriller / suspense novella that might work. Would normally be priced 2.99 ...

http://www.amazon.com/In-The-Beginning-Supernatural-Thriller-ebook/dp/B0137FUH4S/


----------



## smanaher (Dec 2, 2013)

Any specific period of time you'd like the book promoted TheBehrg?


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Just emailed. Happy to share results, Shawn. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## eswrite (Sep 12, 2014)

Shawn - One for the Thriller category...

Pink Ballerina: $4.99 -> $0.99
10/23/2015-10/25/2015

Let me know if those dates work.


----------



## smanaher (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks for the response so far.  Will update this tonight. Others are welcome to request.


----------



## TheBehrg (Sep 18, 2015)

smanaher said:


> Any specific period of time you'd like the book promoted TheBehrg?


I'm at your disposal! Appreciate the offer --


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Awesome! I submitted a book I recently made permafree. I used to price it at $0.99.


----------



## Kathryn Meyer Griffith (May 6, 2013)

Shawn
I'll submit...either or both of my FREE everywhere eBooks, my thriller *Dinosaur Lake* http://tinyurl.com/ojlnr8n B00943P0JK or my Murder Mystery *Scraps of Paper * http://tinyurl.com/ocs9y7l B00B1W4A2K . Both are free for another few weeks and then I'm taking them off permafree. Both were originally $4.99. Any time in the next 2 weeks will be great! [email protected]


----------



## smanaher (Dec 2, 2013)

eswrite, I'm actually looking for FREE promotions right now to test our download #s. Sorry about that.


----------



## smanaher (Dec 2, 2013)

Marilyn Peake, what did you submit and where?  Shoot me an email with your details: [email protected]


----------



## smanaher (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi Kathryn Meyer, I added your book to our list for tomorrow!  Thanks so much!


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

I'd love to be included for my fantasy romance, Twin Curse.


----------



## smanaher (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi Rinelle, Just let me know the date you want this to start, end date and the retail price your book typically goes for if it was not free already.  I'll see what we can do with what you tell me. Thanks so much!


----------



## G. (Aug 21, 2014)

Shawn, I have no dog in this hunt. Just wanted to say I'm glad to see your recent participation on Kboards -- especially the posts about your review service.


----------



## smanaher (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi G. Thanks for the note! I'm a pretty open person about what's happening in my business.  If it can help others to grow theirs I am happy to share.


----------



## Maggie Dana (Oct 26, 2011)

Shawn, I just emailed you, but forgot to give you price and tome frame. Will do that now.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

smanaher said:


> Marilyn Peake, what did you submit and where? Shoot me an email with your details: [email protected]


I submitted my information here: http://readingdeals.com/editorial-guidelines. I'll send you an email.


----------



## EmparentingMom (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi Shawn, I just emailed you with my (middle grade) book details. Thanks!


----------



## Rita Sawyer (Sep 10, 2013)

Emailed you request with book info.


----------



## Roberto El Duque (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi Shawn. I emailed you my children's picture book info.

Rob


----------



## Frank Tayell (Nov 15, 2013)

.


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Shaun. My book is permafree, so any day that suits you is fine by me.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I've just dropped you an e-mail, Shawn.

And I would sure love to see a horror category.


----------



## Maggie Dana (Oct 26, 2011)

In exchange for feedback, Shawn is offering a free path to helping get our books out there. Right now, this site is really small, like a Netgalley junior, or even Netgalley toddler. But if we want sites like this to grow and help us to promote our books in a way that satisfies everyone's ToS, then let us support Shawn and others like him.


----------



## Thisiswhywecan&#039;thavenicethings (May 3, 2013)

My promo ran at the end of last month and I've been remiss about posting my results. 

I'd say the promo netted me around 1400 downloads and 15 or so sales. 

Thanks, Shawn, for including me!


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

Is permafree acceptable? _Hamelin's Child_ in my sig is free across all platforms right now - crime/thriller category. It'd normally be $2.99 / £1.99.


----------



## smanaher (Dec 2, 2013)

ReGina W said:


> My promo ran at the end of last month and I've been remiss about posting my results.
> 
> I'd say the promo netted me around 1400 downloads and 15 or so sales.
> 
> Thanks, Shawn, for including me!


Wow, nice ReGina! I'm so happy to hear how it went! Thank YOU for the opportunity to share your work with our readers!


----------



## smanaher (Dec 2, 2013)

Iwritelotsofbooks said:


> I had a free promo a little over a week ago. Went well. Got an additional 1000 freeloads on my mystery. Would recommend the site.


Nice! Those are some good download numbers... What book did you promote on Reading Deals?


----------



## KatrinaAbbott (Jan 28, 2014)

Er...well, I'd love to participate with my YA rom-com (permafree first in series) but you turned me down for a paid promo already today so I'm guessing you don't want my book?


----------



## ShadyWolfBoy (Sep 23, 2015)

smanaher said:


> Hey All,
> 
> As ReadingDeals has grown we are seeking to better understand the results that Free promotions are having for authors.
> 
> ...


If you still have that Sci Fi slot left, I have the first Episode of Starship's Mage permanently free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HBX1BAW (Also on Kobo, Nook, Smashwords, etc).

Original price was $0.99 and I'd be open for any timeslot.


----------



## Frank Tayell (Nov 15, 2013)

.


----------



## rshane (Aug 8, 2015)

Thank you so much for running KASEY SCREWS UP THE WORLD as part of the free promo! Here are my results:

Starting rank (paid): 88k
Highest rank (free) during promo: 301 in entire free store
Returning rank (paid): 35k
The book reached #1 free in these categories:
-Young Adult/Mystery/Romantic
-Young Adult/Mystery/Detectives

Number of free downloads: 556
Number of sales when returned to paid the next day: 11 (I average 0-1 sales per day)


----------



## smanaher (Dec 2, 2013)

KatrinaAbbott said:


> Er...well, I'd love to participate with my YA rom-com (permafree first in series) but you turned me down for a paid promo already today so I'm guessing you don't want my book?


Hi Katrina, yes, we decided to not list your book today due to the cover. This is just one opinion, so take it as that and not a reflection on your writing, but we felt the cover was not in the style we like for our audience... Which is a completely subjective reason, but honestly was the reason we decided not to list it. It's clear from the positive reviews and reactions to your work you have a great story, but for me, I felt the cover could use work... Again, one person's perspective. Sorry.


----------



## smanaher (Dec 2, 2013)

Frank Tayell said:


> (sorry, got caught up in work and forgot about the promotion).
> Results were: ca. 160 downloads for Amazon.com, (130 on the 3rd November, 30 on the 4th) no movement in UK, Germany or Canada. Margin of error of +/-3%.
> This is for a zombie/post-apocalyptic title set in the UK. (Surviving The Evacuation, Book 1: London).
> 
> This was about the same results as from Betty Book Freak & Ebooksoda, except that both of those sites also netted 50/60 downloads in the UK. It should be noted that the Reading Deals ad ran before 5th November, which is not a great day for sales in the UK (Guy Fawkes/bonfire night.)


Thanks for sharing how your promotion went Frank!


----------



## smanaher (Dec 2, 2013)

rshane said:


> Thank you so much for running KASEY SCREWS UP THE WORLD as part of the free promo! Here are my results:
> 
> Starting rank (paid): 88k
> Highest rank (free) during promo: 301 in entire free store
> ...


rshane, appreciate these details!


----------



## KatrinaAbbott (Jan 28, 2014)

smanaher said:


> Hi Katrina, yes, we decided to not list your book today due to the cover. This is just one opinion, so take it as that and not a reflection on your writing, but we felt the cover was not in the style we like for our audience... Which is a completely subjective reason, but honestly was the reason we decided not to list it. It's clear from the positive reviews and reactions to your work you have a great story, but for me, I felt the cover could use work... Again, one person's perspective. Sorry.


Hey, it's your business and your right to feature whatever you want. It's disappointing, but I'll carry on. Cheers.


----------



## smanaher (Dec 2, 2013)

Glynn Stewart said:


> If you still have that Sci Fi slot left, I have the first Episode of Starship's Mage permanently free: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HBX1BAW (Also on Kobo, Nook, Smashwords, etc).
> 
> Original price was $0.99 and I'd be open for any timeslot.


Glynn, what date would you be interested in promoting this?


----------



## ufwriter (Jan 12, 2015)

Here are my results on the free promotion for The Madmen's City, promoted under the Teen & YA category:

Download numbers on day of Reading Deals promotion: 572
Post promo sales: 6
Paid ranking before the promotion: a very sad #520,926
Paid ranking after the promotion: #55,181
Highest free ranking the day of promotion: #472
I also saw a bump in sales for other books with 5 extra sales on another title the day after the promotion.
Mailing list sign-ups: 2


----------



## LRWLee (Mar 17, 2015)

Do you still have a MG/YA spot available?


----------



## AixenPixel (May 15, 2015)

My book is currently already free. Could I have a YA spot? For Orphan Sleuth?
As soon as its promoted I can still tell the number of downloads!


----------



## smanaher (Dec 2, 2013)

CadyVance said:


> Here are my results on the free promotion for The Madmen's City, promoted under the Teen & YA category:
> 
> Download numbers on day of Reading Deals promotion: 572
> Post promo sales: 6
> ...


Thanks for sharing this Cady!


----------



## AixenPixel (May 15, 2015)

Ooops forgot to say a date. Today or tomorrow would be fine. And do you need a link. (book is in my sig)


----------



## smanaher (Dec 2, 2013)

AixenPixel said:


> Ooops forgot to say a date. Today or tomorrow would be fine. And do you need a link. (book is in my sig)


Hi Aizen, we like to see more reviews on books. Thanks.


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

I submitted November 4th for a free romance but haven't heard back.


----------



## smanaher (Dec 2, 2013)

LG Castillo said:


> I submitted November 4th for a free romance but haven't heard back.


LG, I see your book was submitted for a promo yesterday and it's likely your book was not selected due to the # of author's submitting for your genre. Would you like to run something on the 12th? Does that work?


----------



## ShadyWolfBoy (Sep 23, 2015)

smanaher said:


> Glynn, what date would you be interested in promoting this?


PMed you with some possibilities.


----------



## smanaher (Dec 2, 2013)

For others asking, I will update this thread later today to show how many more free promotions we'll run and then get into contact with everyone.

Thanks for the support and opportunity to promote your books! 

To your continued success!


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a free promotion booked for "In Search of Jessica" in my signature, for the 12th November (Thursday this week.) The link in my signature to the Amazon page works

It's a Mystery, Thriller & Suspense (Crime, police proceedural) if you have a slot left. *It doesn't have any reviews as it hasn't been out long*, but if you click on Deadly Journey, or Missing: The Body of Evidence, you will see that they have over 4 stars on average. The book has been through the hands of an editor from kindleboards, and the cover is from a book designer on kindleboards.

Still, if you prefer not to run it as an experiment because of the review situation, then no hard feelings.

On a recent bknight promo, it had 720 downloads, but that's too soon to expect reviews to follow. It actually got more than double the free downloads of my reviewd books... go figure.


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

smanaher said:


> LG, I see your book was submitted for a promo yesterday and it's likely your book was not selected due to the # of author's submitting for your genre. Would you like to run something on the 12th? Does that work?


No, that's fine. I'll re-submit for consideration at a future date. Thank you.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

This is a great service! On 10/31, my free promotion ran for *Mutation Z: The Ebola Zombies*, the first book in a series. I had a noticeable spike in downloads. On 10/31, I had 265 downloads (compared to 4 downloads the previous day). I also had 7 sales of other books in the series on 10/31 (compared to zero sales for days before that). Since that time, I've continuously seen downloads of the free first book in the series as well as sales of the other books in the series. I'd love to be included in these promotions again!


----------



## LRWLee (Mar 17, 2015)

I haven't heard back yet, do you have a MG/YA spot available?

Thanks


----------



## Kessie Carroll (Jan 15, 2014)

Is this completely filled yet? I'd like to run a promo on The Strider of Chronos, but I'm not sure if there's openings or if I have enough reviews.


----------



## smanaher (Dec 2, 2013)

Sorry all, today got very busy and I wasn't able to update this... Will catch you all in the morning I promise!


----------



## smanaher (Dec 2, 2013)

Marilyn Peake said:


> This is a great service! On 10/31, my free promotion ran for *Mutation Z: The Ebola Zombies*, the first book in a series. I had a noticeable spike in downloads. On 10/31, I had 265 downloads (compared to 4 downloads the previous day). I also had 7 sales of other books in the series on 10/31 (compared to zero sales for days before that). Since that time, I've continuously seen downloads of the free first book in the series as well as sales of the other books in the series. I'd love to be included in these promotions again!


Thanks for sharing these details Marilyn! Glad to see you getting downloads AND sales!


----------



## smanaher (Dec 2, 2013)

Kessie Carroll said:


> Is this completely filled yet? I'd like to run a promo on The Strider of Chronos, but I'm not sure if there's openings or if I have enough reviews.


Hi Kessie,

Please submit your book for free here http://readingdeals.com/submit-ebook/free and when completed PM so I can mark your book as guaranteed.

Thanks!


----------



## smanaher (Dec 2, 2013)

LRWLee said:


> I haven't heard back yet, do you have a MG/YA spot available?
> 
> Thanks


Please PM me with what book you'd like to promote so I can look at it.


----------



## smanaher (Dec 2, 2013)

AixenPixel said:


> My book is currently already free. Could I have a YA spot? For Orphan Sleuth?
> As soon as its promoted I can still tell the number of downloads!


Aixen, for now we are looking for books with 5 or more reviews.


----------



## ShadyWolfBoy (Sep 23, 2015)

Had my free promotion yesterday, and I have to admit I'm impressed (which puts ReadingDeals above BKnights and Booksmachine!)

I had an extra 300 downloads of the promo book yesterday, and 50 so far today.

I've also had an additional 40 or so downloads of the follow-on novellas, and a small spike in the compilation and the sequel. (The spike in sales of the compilation and the sequel was within, though right at the top of, the normal variation in their sales so I can't be sure of the exact impact).

All in all, pretty impressive.


----------



## smanaher (Dec 2, 2013)

Glynn Stewart said:


> Had my free promotion yesterday, and I have to admit I'm impressed (which puts ReadingDeals above BKnights and Booksmachine!)
> 
> I had an extra 300 downloads of the promo book yesterday, and 50 so far today.
> 
> ...


Boom! That's excellent news and I am so happy to hear it did so well for you Glynn!


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

Went great!

Lake Ephemeral ran on the 13th, had 800+ downloads, got to about 290 free, and had 12 sales at $4.99 the next day.

No other promo, just Reading Deals.

Thanks Shawn!


----------



## smanaher (Dec 2, 2013)

A.A said:


> Went great!
> 
> Lake Ephemeral ran on the 13th, had 800+ downloads, got to about 290 free, and had 12 sales at $4.99 the next day.
> 
> ...


Fantastic news A.A!!! Thanks for the report!


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

I just submitted one of my permafrees, The Lost Centurion. I have a general question (not regarding the book I submitted), when a title has more than 5 reviews but less than 4 stars, would you still consider it?


----------



## HeyImBen (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi Shawn!

Just sent you with an email about a book I'm promoting next week. Thank you for this opportunity!


----------



## jenminkman (Mar 2, 2013)

I had a great experience too! Had about 350 downloads in two days and have seen sales for the rest of the series go up (6 copies each of book 2 and 3 a few days after the Reading Deals promo). Thanks! I will definitely use you again if you'll have me.


----------



## smanaher (Dec 2, 2013)

momilp said:


> I just submitted one of my permafrees, The Lost Centurion. I have a general question (not regarding the book I submitted), when a title has more than 5 reviews but less than 4 stars, would you still consider it?


Hi momilp,

Great question!

We really like to see 4+ star avg for reviews as it produces better results.

With that said, we all know getting reviews can be tough...

Here is a FREE guide we've written to help you get more reviews for your book(s): http://bookmarketingtools.com/free-reviews-guide

This will help you with practical ideas in getting more reviews.


----------



## smanaher (Dec 2, 2013)

HeyImBen said:


> Hi Shawn!
> 
> Just sent you with an email about a book I'm promoting next week. Thank you for this opportunity!


Hey, HeyImBen. I'll respond to your email... Thanks! BTW, LOVE you covers! Who does them for them?


----------



## smanaher (Dec 2, 2013)

jenminkman said:


> I had a great experience too! Had about 350 downloads in two days and have seen sales for the rest of the series go up (6 copies each of book 2 and 3 a few days after the Reading Deals promo). Thanks! I will definitely use you again if you'll have me.


Very cool, thanks Jen! And yes, we'd love to have you come back... Every 60 days is our current rotation for an individual book, but you are welcome to submit other books as well. Congrats on the downloads and sales!!!


----------



## HeyImBen (Mar 7, 2013)

smanaher said:


> Hey, HeyImBen. I'll respond to your email... Thanks! BTW, LOVE you covers! Who does them for them?


Thank you, Shawn. Rachel from Littera Designs does my covers. She's a member on here.


----------



## LRWLee (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks so much! I got your message and submitted for promo on Monday, Nov 23rd in Teen & YA.

Linda


----------



## smanaher (Dec 2, 2013)

LRWLee said:


> Thanks so much! I got your message and submitted for promo on Monday, Nov 23rd in Teen & YA.
> 
> Linda


All set Linda... thanks so much!


----------



## thenotoriousjed (Aug 15, 2015)

Just submitted my first in the Dragon in My Garage series this coming weekend after seeing this thread. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Patricia Watters (Aug 24, 2014)

smanaher said:


> All set Linda... thanks so much!


Hi Shawn - Are you still accepting books? You said you were limiting it to the first 27.


----------



## chalice (Jan 5, 2013)

*I just discovered this and was ready to submit a book until I realize it does not fit the required guild lines.
Maybe some time down the road.
Great service though.

Best Regards,
Shana Jahsinta Walters.*


----------



## smanaher (Dec 2, 2013)

AnnChristy said:


> Had my promo with Reading Deals a few days ago and am ready to report. First, thanks so much for doing the free promo!
> 
> I think it went very well. It was for The In-Betweener (which is now a permafree, though it's actually tempafree since I won't be leaving it there) and that's a niche market...YA (or YAFA) sort-of-zombies.
> 
> ...





AnnChristy said:


> Had my promo with Reading Deals a few days ago and am ready to report. First, thanks so much for doing the free promo!
> 
> I think it went very well. It was for The In-Betweener (which is now a permafree, though it's actually tempafree since I won't be leaving it there) and that's a niche market...YA (or YAFA) sort-of-zombies.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much AnnChristy for taking time to write this up! So happy to see how this did for you!


----------

